

The return of the final serial comma’s vital necessity - Morendil
http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/012652.html

======
ljosa
Must have been a comma-law marriage.

------
klodolph
I grew to dislike the AP style guide, which proscribes the final serial comma.
Of course you may rearrange the sentence, "Kris Kristofferson, his two ex-
wives and Robert Duvall" but then one wonders if they are Kristofferson's
wives.

